# What happened to the Pics of Animal Kingdom Lodges?



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2008)

The thread is back now, or maybe I just missed it with these aging eyes.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are some pics from our trip in May.

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r197/tomandrobin/Animal Kingdom Spring Trip/


----------

